# Build Log: CPINTS Cool Practical IKIKUINTHENUTZized NAVIG Tech Station



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 4, 2009)

I introduce a brand new modification project presented to you by IKIKUINTHENUTZ with the famous and elusive Navig Tech Station handmade by Navig himself with design aided by Thideras!

Now let me let you know the little history about Navig Tech Stations how this particular station was transferred to my ownership and why I am modifying this hand built wonder.

Back in 2007 a little wonder named Navig on OCF & Abit forums (now dead) was creating something called, Navig's AWESOME DIY station. He created a thread to record his progress http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=528477 and began building his little monsters.







The project was simple, to create a better tech station that was easy to work in and cost less than the competition. Long story short the project was successful and he begin taking orders for his made stations.

Link to where he sells it. You need to be OCF member and have 100+ posts to view it.
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=536035&highlight=NAVIG

One month after the success of the first station. A little OCF member named Thideras posted on 12-30-07 to request Navig himself to build a station to exactly to his specifications. Navig obliged and a custom design was created just for Thideras.

Details of this transaction is located in this link but to view you must be a member of OCF and must have 100+ posts to see this thread
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=541522

An image of Thideras using the station





In 06-19-2008 Thideras was selling this hand made wonder. I, IKIKUINTHENUTZ did not hesitate jumping on to the deal. Ownership of the station was transferred.

I used the station for my work, testing products, a temporary parts holding before transfers, overclocking. Day by day I hated the station not because of the usefulness and functionality, in three simple words, it was ugly. :sick:

Honestly I am a picky ass ******* when it comes to looks. Being a Lian li OEM case owner or my love for those shiny Thermalright rip off heat sinks and my awe for those nice practical (acceptable for everyday use) case projects other people posts, this fella I had no love for, I abused the poor thing without care because I just didn't like how it looks. The ugliness became so much, six months ago I dismantled the ******* and stowed it away in my closet.

In may I finished my HTPC project (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3781226&postcount=5001 , http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3811409&postcount=5026). Soon after I was cleaning my closet, I found this little monster dismantled. I forgotten about it but I remember why I took it apart, it was ugly. I didn't want to throw it away but to store it into the garage. Later I went into the garage and found black and white spray paint my dad doesn't use anymore. It begins.

While painting the parts without much care, I thought to myself, " hey these screws are fugly" I went online to mcmasterscarr.com and order a tons loads of button cap screws of lots of sizes to replace the zinc coated fellas with stainless steel socket button caps. It looked very nice but soon after I was done. Fun money ran out and I halted the project completely.





Until a few weeks ago with my funds rejuvenated I was pondering if I wanted to continual this project or just stow it again. Thankfully the new XS member whuzabi inspired me with his white murder mod. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=225829

Me and whuzabi talked and we shared ideas. Long story short, the chat made me decided I'm going to put some major effort into this into something worth while!

I found some old paint used long ago when my room was being painting. I also went to a Local Ace hardware store and got some spray polyurethane stuff (I might exchange it for the brush on type).




I sanded off the old ugly spray paint I used and decided to use rollers to paint the wood in order to put the most amount of effort into it. First is primer. I'll keep you guys updated, enjoy. I have some plans to help me get this aided and done.





Current Sponsors:
NAVIG

Legal Disclaimer:
I Andy (aka IKIKUINTHENUTZ) is not the original concept owner of this bench station. All concepts sans alterations by me are owned and created by Navig (aka Ivan). All images and work may not be reproduced without consent from me or Navig.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry if you already stated it (I'm still half asleep), but are you going to mod only the look, or are you also adding stuff for more functionality?


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Sorry if you already stated it (I'm still half asleep), but are you going to mod only the look, or are you also adding stuff for more functionality?



you'll find out in time 

Patience is worth it when I'm done with this fella one thing at a time


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll wait and see
subbed


----------



## MRCL (Jul 4, 2009)

IKIKUINTHENUTZ said:


> you'll find out in time
> 
> Patience is worth it when I'm done with this fella one thing at a time



Don't you feel bad teasing me like this?
It looks like a nice tech station, I'm interested how this will be more nice.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Clean, Primer, Sand, Clean, primer, Sand, Clean, Prime, Sand, Sand 60 grit, Sand 150 grit so far Im almost to a even flat sexy surface





then I look to the sides














Clean, Prime, awaiting sanding


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 6, 2009)

Should be neat, but one question. Did you sand it all the way down to the straight mdf? On the build log he put a sealant on it, but sand paper (especially 150 grit) will eat right through anything he put on. So if you did and you didn't use an oil based primer there could be issues with the mdf swelling.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Should be neat, but one question. Did you sand it all the way down to the straight mdf? On the build log he put a sealant on it, but sand paper (especially 150 grit) will eat right through anything he put on. So if you did and you didn't use an oil based primer there could be issues with the mdf swelling.



Wow I didn't know that, shows you how inexperience I am at wood work.

No, I did not sand all the way down to bare wood. I kept that seal and some of the old spray paint on well because I had a bad feeling if I stripped it . Looks like a good thing I didn't or I would have been screwed because the primer is water based.

But now those sections are bare wood... Sigh


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 6, 2009)

IKIKUINTHENUTZ said:


> Wow I didn't know that, shows you how inexperience I am at wood work.
> 
> No, I did not sand all the way down to bare wood. I kept that seal and some of the old spray paint on well because I had a bad feeling if I stripped it . Looks like a good thing I didn't or I would have been screwed because the primer is water based.



It's okay just note that it is MDF that you're working with on that and not actual wood. Nothing wrong with MDF but it does have some drawbacks.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Should I put something over the bare mdf sections that got exposed from sanding?


----------



## Kenshai (Jul 6, 2009)

IKIKUINTHENUTZ said:


> Should I put something over the bare mdf sections that got exposed from sanding?


An oil based primer or coating should do just fine.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> An oil based primer or coating should do just fine.



So much for reusing old paint lol

Looks like I gotta go and buy some now


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 8, 2009)

Update on primer guys

I'm almost freaking there!









But the sanding kept going and going and I couldnt get lower in some parts which got me completely confused, so I decided I'm just gonna put the last darn coat on to fill those itty bity holes (not the lines).














After this, NO MORE FREAKING PRIMER. Sand, clean, and then SEMI-gloss paint!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 9, 2009)

Final Primer sanding done, I didn't have time to get to paint but it will be done very soon






I got too curious in my own nature and I decided to rub Computer printer paper (92) to see what it can do






Holy crap! printer paper is a good polish


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 17, 2009)

I decided to keep some texture because without texture, it's boring

Now here is a close up and what your seeing is the surface with water based wood finish for a hard shell for protection. Acrylic Primer, Acrylic Latex paint, then Acrylic finish

now the next thing on my agenda is a complete redo of the metal bar paint





As you can see the paint is chipping away, flaky and just plain bad and peeling.






These are going my aides (the good kind) and both are advertised to be best on aluminum. Only missing is mineral spirits but she's too busy stripping


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Jul 27, 2009)

I think it's time for a update

When the wood dried up, I went ahead and got some case handle from P-PCs to replace the weird cabinet drawer style that Navig originally used in favor for these beefy ones

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&manufacturers_id=158&products_id=23828






After I got them in the mail, I didn't hesitate opening them up for installing only to find that my MDF is so thick that the stock screws didn't work. I went down to the local hardware store and got me some Black oxide replacements that were longer.






So far it looks great!














However I was a bit worry that the wood was too weak to hold what I had in plan for this build so I decided to put some 19-25 lb watermelon from Costco (yes it was big).

Long story short, more weight and it would not last at all.

Again a trip to the hardware store but this time I got myself some metal bars and I cut it to size accordingly to where the case handles are bolted.






More to come later for this portion.

Now you might be wondering what am I exactly trying to put on this? Well I think this next part would be enough to let you know.

I scored a Nice deal on a Thermochill PA 120.3 for $50 local. So cheap because it had rust on it according to the guy but I figured "hey it's a radiator there wont be anything else than brass and copper" after I got it, wow it did  have a little bit rust here and there but it didn't mind me.

I pulled out the acetone and started to clean off the rusty parts and old ugly paint on it.










then I learned it had steel sides which explained the rust. Why did Thermochill use steel sides?...





Roughed the sides, tape, then nice ole Primer














Now after the primer comes the the part where I paint it and I used epoxy Black.

Nice and all I loved it






Until it falls down and all that spray was for nothing....
Seriously it fell down and the whole paint job was RUINED

I went into my garage and pull out my trusty Jasco






I get mad every time I look at this image, in one streak of that stripper and it bitterly chewed all that hard work away, including primer.






That's not all, my so called Anti solvent gloves weren't so anti solvent (thanks Stanly). During the process I felt my left hand was BURNING. One look at the left hand glove and it was slowly becoming gooey. In panic because of the poison label on the Jasco, I ran to the trash bin chucked both gloves away and left my hand in running cold water for 20 min until it stopped burning.

What a crappy day

well not really, at least the new handle bars looks sweet but right now I'm tempted as hell to buy a brand new radiator like the Danger Den Black Ice SR1 and call it done for that portion.

Now you maybe wondering what's going on with those metal bars. I'm thinking of powdercoating them but first I have to finalize the metal I am using for added structure support before I spend a lot of money for the service.

mumble mumble *maybe Cyber Druid's service* mumble Mumble


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 27, 2009)

/subscribed/


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Aug 7, 2009)

New update

First off I have learned that the radiator I have bought is a used HE 120.3, NOT a used PA 120.3, sorry for the confusion.

I have sent all metallic pieces of the station to get powder coated by CyberDruid of OCN (http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc/) along with other services I have purchased from him that I will get into details in the future.

Along with the shipment of metal, I have sent him the 6 radiator brackets along with the package. Again, I'll elaborate what have been done once it comes back.

Now lets get to the interesting parts shall we?

Navig had recently came back from his epic vacation and had redone his workshop. In short, me and him talked and he have done me a huge favor.
He hand handmade a brand new hard drive set up for my station that is already incorporated into his newer designs. However my station was based on the older design and did not have such feature and used a traditional HD cage.

This image here shows what will be coming in the mail for me and I can't wait until I get my hands on it to install it!






Now you maybe wondering what happened to the radiator. Well I decided to be super wasteful and lazy that I dunk the whole thing into the gel stripper chemical I had (yes this time I bought expensive nitrite gloves!) and simply jet it with high pressure water from the garden hose to rinse it after 30 mins.

Holy crap it took off the paint on the fins too without adding damage.





Since there wasn't paint on the fins, I sprayed it with some white enamel on to it both sides. It looks a bit quirky thanks to the bent fins but no biggie.





I taped up a big portion and on one side of the radiator I put some bondo on and sand the whole section down to make it nice and smooth with 220 grit wet






after painting it






Learning the mistake of rushing it last time, I decided to take my time and slowly work one side a day then taping it up to work on the next.

Here is the finished product with epoxy paint as exterior. I wish the fins weren't bent but at least I'm doing some recycling. Plus I rather do all this on a radiator I got for only $55 vs those new Thermochills that go for $120














Not only that I got some hard to find fans in the mail recently. Teehee.





Their so adorable, it even got teeth


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Aug 9, 2009)

Well look what came into my door step today!






of course I jumped to work right away, Navig was even nice enough to write me instructions on how to install it.

it was really easy, just screw in the screw and nut with the threaded insert and simply screw it out. but for an extra bite I added wood glue for good safety measure











Next is just placing everything on it, so far so good





Also Navig had included black thumbscrews, wasn't feeling for black screws so I got my stainless steel thick thumb screws.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Sep 2, 2009)

*Big ass update 1 of 2*

WOOHOO!!!

I got my order back from Cyberdruidpc along with newly purchased items for this project.

Tee I'm getting too giddy here, it's ready to be assembled! Too bad I got new complications but I'll explain that later.

First thing first.

While the parts of the tech station was sent to Cyberdruid of OCN for some powder coating and other services. I ordered a few items from various stores and bought some items from classifieds in many different forums.

Here's a quick made up collage of the stuff I bought in the first batch of items.

First batch





Starting from the top left:
*Lamptron - Vandal Resistant Illuminated Switch, White ring and white dot*
http://www.lamptron.com/product.php?p_id=4 got them at P-Pcs. Looks nice, construction is strong, love the gold plated connectors in the back, heavy, feels like quality.

*Bitspower - Bitspower Premium G1/4" High Flow 1/2" Fitting*
Amazing enough they don't have the product listed on their official site, got them from classifies from XS. Love the finish on it, almost like stainless steel look with exception of a mirror finish from the nickle, good deal I got these for considering them being brand new, strong construction.

*Rustoleum - Hammer black*
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=180 got it at ACE. Only plan to use as touch up or small items.

*Parts Express - 1:3 heat shrink*
Got them at Parts express. Cheapest price I can find 1:3 ratio heat shrink.

*Mcmastercarr - Thumb knurl knob hex Stainless steel*
Got them at Mcmastercarr. Knurl knobs Navig used are round and brass, I'm replacing them with hard to find expensive ass hex Stainless steel ones. I paid too much for them!

*Mcmastercarr - 6/32 screw thingy with some neoprene ring*
Wrong item #...sigh....

*Promaster -  Packaging foam*
packing foam from my tripod gear, I got ideas for this foam... hehe

*Some brand - Stainless steel pop rivets*
From mcmastercarr. Tested the product out showed in the image above on some random Lian Li HD cage, very nice

*Cream of the crop: ViperJohn - ViperJohn's Viperfang VII*
From Viperjohn himself, the last block he will ever make of this series. Freshly assembled, fully tested, Full copper base, Derlin top, DD fittings (might replace them)

2nd batch of items





All of these are ordered from Coolerguys. Somewhat hard to find parts but it matters that I got them.

*Lamptron -  Flex light pro in white*
It comes with 3m adhesive pre-applied, nice sheen, easy to bend, lummes is nice, not too bright.

*Logisys - White CCFL*
White CCFL, like pretty much most other CCFL lights in market. Going to spray paint the transformer to black on it soon.

*Nexus - Air Beam*
Somewhat hard to find. Going to use them on radiator fans to help with pressure. A piece of cut plastic, would have been cool if it was made of metal but that would make it even more expensive. May spray paint it.

A bit tired right now, got class tomorrow, posting Cyberdruid's shipment tomorrow


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Sep 3, 2009)

Now first and furthermost I would Love to extend my congrats to CyberDruid of OCN for this great work he has done for me at a completely reasonable price!

To anyone who need someone to power coat point or custom order parts, Cyberdruid is the Man to go to for this sort of thing.

You can see all his works, service prices, 3rd party prices through this link http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc/  I suggest that you contact him if you need anything!!! I highly insist Cyberdruid for your modding needs.

Now you might be wondering why I'm so giddy over him? Well lets have the picture do the talking.

First off came the box in it's appropriate size.





Then comes the well thought out packaging shipped out with Insurance to ensure nothing gets harmed in harms way. (Of course if it doesn't, Insurance covers you)





The contents in the box of the products I sent to him, came back in far superb quality paint job of a special new formula of Hammer Black semi gloss finish





More





Some more detailed images, some in light to show the texture and quality sheen 

















Too sexy

Now there was more than just painting. I had Cyber to help me grind down the old fashion fan mounts for the Thermochill HE 120.3 to make them thinner on the sides, the problem was that the old Thermochill models had 27mm fan spacing that resulted incompatibility with some things in the market. Since most mounts required fan spacing of 15mm apart, the simple task of grind down mounts force the radiator to become compatible with that standard. Also the Navig tech station had mounts 20mm apart, since the grind mounts are adjustable anywhere on the radiator thanks to the slide design. I'm able to fit this radiator in nearly all cases in the market by simply siding the positioning of the mounts which makes the spacing smaller. Not all sides had to be grind.





Also you might be wondering where I will be using the nexus beam airs, this picture basically shows it's compatible. Thankfully it is, I forgot to measure before I bought them!





Now this weekend I will re-rivet everything back together with the brand new stainless steel rivets, I hope all goes well!


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Sep 6, 2009)

Time for a minor update

Back in the past when Navig made the switch panel, this is what he made.






Simple cheap feeling button switches (every time I hit the button it felt like something is going to break inside), some tailed LEDs one for power and other for HDD, a self made mount for it all, and all attached with plastic rivets.

TO Hell with that! It has to change!

First off you all know I ordered powder coat for all the metal pieces and especially the same plate Navig made himself (Thanks again CyberDruid)





I also bought some Lamptron switches from P-PC previously mentioned in my past posts.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...t_info&manufacturers_id=158&products_id=21125
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ct_info&manufacturers_id=158&products_id=4446

Now it's going to be put all together. I soon learned that the plastic rivets were not the same size as the stainless steel ones I bought. To remedy this, I decided to use my left over Stainless button cap screws I have and then use a nut behind it to help keep it in place. The problem was I didn't have the nuts but I did have those brass knurl knobs that I wont be using anymore and next thing you know, it was a perfect substitute. There was a problem, it was brass, not stainless so I thought about it and remember a Nutkicking idea I read long time ago on some forums.

PLASTIC Dip! I had the spray in the garage!
I did not hesitate to use it and I say it came out nice!





Next was easy, slide the darn screw and knob it behind. I'm amazed that only an 1hr past since I sprayed it and the rubber is stuck on good.





Repeat 4 times





Done!, SEXY Image





Now I have to eventually figure out something for those gaps but that's for later.

Next up I took the liberty to do half the riveting work and let me tell you, it's some scary stuff when you only have one shot at it every time to punch it in because if I do it wrong, then I have to drill it which will destroy the paint job since it is mounted with intense pressure.

Riveted parts close up





Now in this image is the riveted PSU bracket but also a cut piece of foam shoved into a Lian Li HDD cage holder, I'll elaborate more details later.





Here is a image of half the work done, of course some parts are attached by screws and other riveted.





A side note, I got some nice industrial fans in the mail and let me tell you it took me a long time looking for these in 12v spec. These fans are Comair Rotrons Muffin XL.






http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=CR344-ND

If your wondering, NO I did not pay 41.69 for each one. I got them on Ebay, some guy was selling it $9 a piece not knowing what it was.

Holding and testing the fan made me know why it's so expensive. Metal Frame, assemble in Mexico, some bendable but break resistant plastic fins, some sort of riveted shaft that I can't remove, good pressure, and teeth on the fins, definitely not for home use.


----------



## Kenshai (Sep 6, 2009)

That new switch box does indeed look better. I'm very interested to see how it's all going to turn out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 6, 2009)

Subscribed, nice work.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 6, 2009)

Subscribed. Also note, Cyberdruid is on TPU aslo. One great man. Very great guy! 


also liking the mod man! Looking good.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that hammer finish powdercoat. That's the first of the first on that finish. Now that I see what you are doing it makes sense. 

See I open a box with about 75 different pieces in it none of which look like anything other than random parts and powdercoat them...I had no idea what you were up to.

Looking good


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Sep 7, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Love that hammer finish powdercoat. That's the first of the first on that finish. Now that I see what you are doing it makes sense.
> 
> See I open a box with about 75 different pieces in it none of which look like anything other than random parts and powdercoat them...I had no idea what you were up to.
> 
> Looking good



It's all pieces of the puzzle being put together now


----------



## steelkane (Sep 7, 2009)

good build, powdercoat is a nice touch


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2009)

looking great so far, love bench tables in project logs 

Subscribed.


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh my, University and money woes has taking a big toll at me as of late. Not being a math guy, Calculus sucks and eating up 30-40% of my time with tuition and food increases making me scrap for money for so ever!

Anyways I did my best to make some time between full time student, money, girlfriend, etc to have time to finish up this project. Here is an update.

What I decided to do to start off was that I decided to rough up my radiator external with 320 grit sand paper. What I decided to do what to keep the overlay of epoxy as a water resistance surface for the easy to rust metal Thermochill has used on this HE-120.3 and then spray painting over the hammer finish of the Rustoleum spray paint I bought previously.

I also got some 3/8 threading to 1/2 tubing BitsPower barbs for the radiator.






Close up





With barbs - Sexy





What also happened was that I had found a 3rd MuffinXL fan for a low price. Of course I solder all the fans with 3 pin tails with heatsink over the solder joint. Tested each one with a fan controller and all fans passed my testing, these things are strong as hell but not as loud as my old DELTA SHE Tri-blades.





While re-adjusting the threaded inserts for the bars to the side of the MDF, the original Navig installed treads were stripped within the MDF itself causing 0 hold when screwing in a screw, I had to pull all of them out and find an alternative.

The problem was that the ones used were the push in type, much less threading and weaker hold than traditional.
What I did was that I bought what MCmastercarr threaded knife inserts. (middle)





as you can see, the new Knife insert in the middle is much more heavy duty.
here is an image comparing the two. I also used wood glue for extra hold





Previously Navig used plastic caps for the ends of the bars shown here
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v363/navig/DIY Station/Station4posts.jpg

I didn't take quite fond with nylon caps because over time when the bench is moved, the feet cracks and consistently pressured and re-pressured while moving with added weight. I decided to myself to change the style and material.

For the top of the bars, I didn't like the over head covering the bar because it made it feel cheap. What I used instead was just end plugs while covering the top with maximum exposure of the nice hammer finish I have.





Next for the feet, Nylon is a bad idea because it cracks if there is too much weight. Since I plan to mount waterccoling, it's going to be hell.

What I did was that I bought steel footing for square tubes with threaded inserts. The problem I had was that metal feet for 3/4 tubing is impossible to find. I had to use 1 inch and mount the interior part as exterior hold with pressure. 





It didn't turn out bad at all





Right now I'm still debating whether or not I should screw in some rubber mounts into the threads or keep it as is.

That's it for now, more to come later


----------



## Cuzza (Sep 24, 2009)

IKIKUINTHENUTZ said:


> Oh my, University and money woes has taking a big toll at me as of late. Not being a math guy, Calculus sucks and eating up 30-40% of my time with tuition and food increases making me scrap for money for so ever!




I feel you there bro. I failed calculus in my first year, went back and got a C second time around! I didn't even own a computer back then, let alone do any modding. To busy drinking I suppose.

Anyways, interesting log you have here, I will be following. I was wondering, you keep mentioning those "teeth" on the fan blades, what are they for?


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Cuzza said:


> I feel you there bro. I failed calculus in my first year, went back and got a C second time around! I didn't even own a computer back then, let alone do any modding. To busy drinking I suppose.
> 
> Anyways, interesting log you have here, I will be following. I was wondering, you keep mentioning those "teeth" on the fan blades, what are they for?



It's hard to explain but the teeth points to the opposite direction of the fan blades. What I'm guessing is that when the air is at high velocity out of the curve of the blades, some of the air gets out quicker in the teeth gaps while the rest is not.

 to this explanation.


----------

